# GTA San Andreas PC Vista Problem



## MrPLZHELP (Jul 4, 2008)

I wanted to play San Andreas and when i double click the Application a window pops up saying gta_sa.exe has stopped working and then they show me Problem Reports and Solutions it said this "Download updates for Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas

This problem was caused by Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas, which was created by Take 2 Interactive."


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi, welcome to TSF. 

This probably won't work, but try it anyways. Right click on the icon and select Run as Admin. 

Also, have you patched the game?


----------



## MrPLZHELP (Jul 4, 2008)

how do you patch the game

Edit: It's still the same thing when i run as admin


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

I've just had a look at its patches and they don't mention that they fix this error. 

Have you tried reinstalling? And are you sure you meet the minimum system requirements for the game?


----------



## storytellax7 (Jul 28, 2008)

im having the exact same problem, thats how i found this forum, i was googleing a troubleshooter and i found this thread, anyways if you figure out what was wrong or how to fix it please pm me!


----------



## storytellax7 (Jul 28, 2008)

omg i think i found out how to do it, someone said it worked for them when they installed the game into the My Documents folder, im gonna give it a try and tell you how it goes...


----------



## storytellax7 (Jul 28, 2008)

yes it works... finally i can get back to samp... lol anyways have fun!


----------



## Amisola (Jan 20, 2009)

I have installed in into the Documents, but it doesn't work either. Can someone help? It crashes right before it loads and right after it says "Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas" HELP! :upset::4-dontkno


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

run as admin 
run as XP SP2


----------



## Amisola (Jan 20, 2009)

Didn't work.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

did you try re installing like what Jack Sparrow said?


----------



## Amisola (Jan 20, 2009)

Yup. It just freezes.


----------



## chilicakes (Jan 28, 2009)

Where did you get your GTA San Andreas from? I am getting mine from Trymedia.com and well I download it correctly then it tries to install and says " You need to download some additional files before you can install this game" then while it is trying to download them It says "Download failed. Check your internet options and try again" BHut I am connected to the internet the whole time and I turned off my pop-up blocker my anti-virus and firewall but it still keeps giving me the same message.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

port forward the game

find your router and the game
http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/routerindex.htm


----------

